#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Phnom penh it"ll all end in beers

## beerlaodrinker

Me and the wife just took a few days trip to phnom penh , and i suppose 3 days in a city with no real plans and a very bare agenda would be what a travel brochure would describe as a relaxing stress free holiday, That was my plan anyway, the missus had other ideas and insisted on seeing the sites even though most of the phnom penh attractions are fuckin MORBID to say the least

we hit the ground running and checked into the sunway hotel near wat phnom which was a good location close to the river and bars 





At $120 a night it wasnt what i would call good value, bit rough actually, only stayed here 1 night then moved to street 258 to a smaller but much freindlier hotel called the king grand 


There are a few "must" see things in phnom penh such as the killing fields and the genocide museum ,The kings palace etc also a couple of good markets and plenty of good pubs and restaurants , this was my third visit to cambodia the first being in 97 and the last one a few years ago,
The first day we just checked out the kings palace and did a bit of people watching

----------


## beerlaodrinker

At $6 each the kings palace wasnt really worth the effort , plus they wont let you take photos inside the palace itself, seemed to be thousands of tourists milling around all paying $6 so probably a nice little earner for them, It was bloody hot that day so i was happy to see vendors with beer coolers placed at strategic locations, One needs a refreshing beer under those conditions eh :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Phom Penh ain't big on laughs that's for sure and the genocide museum is down right grim.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have read their nightlife is better than Lao however. Supposed to have some good restaurants as well.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Phnom penh is a mix bag  of the good the bad and the ugly from gleaming skyscrapers (mostly still under construction) New SUV,S containing the newly rich to bamboo shacks and grinding poverty

----------


## Dillinger

nice one BLD. I reckon you could get a smile out of your Missus in a concentration camp :Smile: 
appreciate these piccy threads you guys put together

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Phom Penh ain't big on laughs that's for sure and the genocide museum is down right grim.


Quite right tel, bloody depressing all that stuff, took myself of to a girly bar on street 50 to cheer myself up a bit after all that






> I have read their nightlife is better than Lao however. Supposed to have some good restaurants as well.


Nightlife in Lao is not hard to beat, but yes if one was a single bloke in PP the opportunitys for letting the ferrett out for a run would be awesome i suspect, i was with the wife but no harm in looking though

----------


## rickschoppers

BLD, I had enjoyed the nightlife in Lao before I was married, but the idea of being fined and deported for fooling around with a Lao lady is not very appealing. Cambodia is closer to Thailand in that sense and I am sure it is always nice to look at all the scenery.

How did you find the food?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

As far as asian cities go PP is pretty small in size, but nothing small about the development that is taking place day to day here, Gleaming new malls and office buildings are starting to vie for space amongst all the old french colonial Villas, and the big lake that used to be home to aging farang hippy dudes and drug fiends has now been complety drained to accomadate apartment complexes, a big change from when i was there in 1997, back then you could be offered any manner of drugs within 15 minutes of arriving and that would of been reason enough to extend my trip but these days my medicinal needs are just that

Wat phnom, a good place to hang out and meet the locals 



The view of independance monument from the skybar at night , This was the priciest beer we had so far in phnom penh

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> How did you find the food?


To be honest apart from a bit of Loc lac which is pretty basic cambo food i was mostly interested in finding a good steak and seafood and relaxing in beer gardens

----------


## beerlaodrinker

With such a cruel past you would expect to find a harsh present in phnom penh and i wont be so naive to suggest thats its a bed of roses for the fuckers now , but on this my third visit it was very apparent that theres an optimistic vibe in the air, PP seems both laid back yet cosmopolitan , 
That seafood wasnt exactly cheap but at least its available if you want it , good stuff i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Later on in the day we walked along sisowath quay and found a boat that  Took us on  an hours cruise on the river $ 15 gets you the entire boat to yourself No backpackers fighing of a heroin habit, No Balding sex tourists on a viagra binge, No incurable bullshitters, Just me and the wife  Quite romantic it was ( Until they tuned on the stereo and started with the rap music blasting out  , we only needed to bring along the beers  phnom penh is at the confluence of the mekong, Tonle sap and bassac rivers , Doesnt look all that clean but i wasnt planning on swimming in it anyways 



Nice sitting on the roof watching the city go by and drinking a cold angkor









Highly recommend that, there are other boats that do a dinner cruise as well

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had the next day all planned out , number 1 move hotels,#2 hire a taxi and driver and go do some MORBID TOURISM, take a pics then avail myself of cambodias beer  more on that later

----------


## Necron99

> BLD, I had enjoyed the nightlife in Lao before I was married, but the idea of being fined and deported for fooling around with a Lao lady is not very appealing.





Does anyone know someone that this has happened to?
Actually know, or seen firsthand, not mate of a mate said or some bloke in a pub knew someone......

----------


## rickschoppers

Necron, go up to Vientiane and try it for yourself to see if it is BS or not.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ i know people who have been shaken down for  cohabitating with Lao girls but ive never met anyone who was fined the $5000 and /or deported, it does happen though, you would have to be unlucky or perhaps upset someone enough,

----------


## rickschoppers

> Later on in the day we walked along sisowath quay and found a boat that  Took us on  an hours cruise on the river $ 15 gets you the entire boat to yourself No backpackers fighing of a heroin habit, No Balding sex tourists on a viagra binge, No incurable bullshitters, Just me and the wife  Quite romantic it was ( Until they tuned on the stereo and started with the rap music blasting out  , we only needed to bring along the beers  phnom penh is at the confluence of the mekong, Tonle sap and bassac rivers , Doesnt look all that clean but i wasnt planning on swimming in it anyways 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sitting on the roof watching the city go by and drinking a cold angkor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like something I could really enjoy with the wife.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> nice one BLD. I reckon you could get a smile out of your Missus in a concentration camp


 she wasnt smiling to much in this place

----------


## grasshopper

I liked the place, each time I visited BLD. Some folk from LOS are looking at relocating there. Not sure that I could give up LOS. Wish I was your age with a wife and billy lids. Really think the Asian woman (naah! forget I said that! strike it from the record!).  :mid:

----------


## nidhogg

Not sure if you are still there BLD, buut seem to recall that the central market is worth a wander round...

----------


## somtamslap

Surely the question on most of our lips is when are we going to see BLD in a mankini?

For me, I think of little else.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ the central market was indeed a good wander around, didnt see much of interest that i wanted to buy, but plenty of eye candy and an interesting and funky piece of colonial art deco style architecture , the high arched ceilings make it quite cool inside without the need for aircon , pretty amazing considering it was built in about 1937 . The russian markets good for a wander to





Another nice looking building is the national museum



a few more from the royal palace 



Like Thailand, Cambodia is a kingdom with a very loved royal family, and, just like Thailand, the capital city has a very elegant Royal Palace. Compared to the overall history of Cambodia, Phnom Penh is a fairly new city, established as the capital in the 1860′s, and the Royal Palace was built in the years after. That being said, the Royal Palace in Phnom Penh does not lack the extravagance and grandeur that befits the residence of a royal family. The architecture and artwork is simply breathtaking, the gem of it all being the Silver Pagoda with its thousands of silver tiles and other priceless treasures, including a 90kg gold Buddha statue that is covered in over 9000 diamonds.
Entrance to the Royal Palace costs about  $6.00 and is open 8-11am and 2-5pm every day.

----------


## terry57

^

I reckon BLD really likes his shirt, seems to wear it in a few of his travel threads.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> For me, I think of little else.


 i will be happy to oblige you slappers , providing you send naked pics of Por in provocative poses

----------


## somtamslap

> providing you send naked pics of Por in provocative poses


 I'm sure after plying him with LK I could manipulate his form into a bending over, looking over the shoulder stance. 

*shudder*

Thread derailment over.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I reckon BLD really likes his shirt, seems to wear it in a few of his travel threads.


 In the Tropics one must dress for success and to impress the ladies , Tomorrow i will wear an equally fetching shirt terrence :Smile: 

Alright then, fuk you terry, ive changed to the blue one , very stylish it is to i might add Just the thing for down on the gun range but im keeping these shorts on for another couple of days 

 , Time for BLD to ...

UNLEASH THE INNER RAMBO , FUK YEAH



I chose the AK 47  because ive heard its the weopon of choice for when you absolutely, positively hafta kill every motha fucka in the room


I was a little nervous being greeted by an ex khmer rouge soldier holding an AK 47 and wearing a shirt that said,  kill em all, he sized me up immediately as being an absolute begginer and fucking beer swilling pussy  and took great delight in charging me $50 for about 20 rounds , plus another $3 for some coconuts to shoot at , I saw what these kunts are capable of while at the genocide museum so thanked my lucky stars he didnt charge me more for the fucking coconuts , fuk arguing with that kunt




My pussy demeanor changed pretty quick after firing of those rounds though , it was kick ass i was like a fat bitch at a buffet and having trouble holding back the drool, it was like being i my own war movie, i wanted more, i wanted to shoot shit, i was a dangerous man , 


i had heard the stories about being allowed to hire the rocket launcher and blow up a cow i wanted a fucking bovine real bad, hee hee said the Khmer rouge tough geezer we dont do that shit now its illegal , WTF,   sex tourists, pedophiles  and madmen flock to this country like conservationists to madagascar and this kunt wont let me blow up a cow, 

disapointing that .
more on that later

----------


## somtamslap

> plus another $3 for some coconuts to shoot at


 Did you hit any?

----------


## Iceman123

This shit is great keep it coming!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have read their nightlife is better than Lao however.


I would think the nightlife in Bognor is better than most places in Laos.

Phnom Penh is apparently good fun if you're young, free and single.

----------


## terry57

> Alright then, fuk you terry, Ive changed to the blue one , very stylish it is to I might  but Im keeping these shorts on for another couple of days




 :rofl:  That's Brilliant that Innit,  love it when I get told to get forked. Gives me the horn like.

Hey BLD,

I only change my shorts when I shit in them and even then I second thought it.   :Smile: 

Good thread by the way.

----------


## Bangyai

Nice thread BLD and great pictures.

 I reckon it's about time they bulldozed Toul Sleng though and put up a better memorial to all the unfortunates who suffered and died there.

----------


## cdnski12

I don't recall paying to enter the Royal Place in 2010, when I visited PP? I found Cambos spoke amazingly good English. Much better than Thais. Cambos amazingly sane people, considering what happened there in the 1970's. I will definitely go back to Angkor Wat.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Did you hit any?


 That was the second weopon ive ever fired , All but 1 coconut survived .






> Phnom Penh is apparently good fun if you're young, free and single.


That became apparent almost immediately after exiting the airport , some good looking dollys amongst that lot, Theres some pretty decent nightlife to be had by the looks of things 





> I found Cambos spoke amazingly good English. Much better than Thais


i was amazed how good there english was, even dealing with tuk tuks and street vendors was a doddle, seem to recall it being a bit of a struggle when i visited in 97,

----------


## wasabi

The Kambo's english is so good due to the dedicated professional english teachers who have gone and taught them.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

While my tour didnt consist entirely of soaking up phnom penhs bar culture , Alcohol is the key to the phnom penh experience 





Cambodians are friendly, hospitable people who seem genuinely grateful for the millions of tourist dollars fuelling their countrys regeneration. Hordes of motorcycle, rickshaw and tuk-tuk drivers wait patiently outside every bar and hotel. They harass you with a smile and it is hard to be annoyed. Besides, they offer good value. $2 (8,000 Cambodian riel) will generally be enough to take you to most places within central Phnom Penh. Short motorbike journeys are only 4,000 riel. Hire a motorbike taxi driver for the evening for $5 and he will wait for you outside every bar and be your friend for life

A SUNNY COUNTRY FOR SHADY CHARACTERS 
Despite still being regarded as a paedophiles haven, Cambodia is cleaning up its act. Severe penalties for foreigners engaging in under-age sex have led to the closure of many whorehouses . Every hotel room has a sign warning guests that they will be reported to police if they invite back girls under 18. But you sense that this poverty-stricken nation still has some way to go. Walking around the city, i was often approached by tuk-tuk drivers offering to take me to see ‒small ladies. I might be wrong but I got the impression they werent referring to there height 


PHNOM PENH IS AN ALCOHOLICS DREAM.
WITH RIDICULOUSLY LOW PRICES, Happy hours can be found all over town with beer at $1.00.

I was just scratching the surface in the few days we were there but heres a rough Nightlife breakdown

No official drinking age
Most of phnom penhs nightlife catering to farangs is concentrated on the riverfront and the street 51 area, The riverfront offers numerous good pubs and restaurants , while street 51 has girly bars and clubs, most of which get going around midnight 
street 104 and street 136 are dedicated to small girly bars , 

streets 130 and 140 seemed to be the place to go for live music

sharky bar and Martinis are the freelancer bars and choch full of tarts and mongerers 

To name just a few 


We went to the long running and popular Heart of darkness bar one night, but i wouldnt recommend it as it seemed to be full of hiso cambos looking for trouble and a sea of tubby farangs on the Prowl for Tiny cambodian poofters 

Like wise the Golden Sorya Mall was mildly depressing being somewhat similar to the bar set up they have in udon thani the locals call THE COW SHED.

----------


## Retro

> i had heard the stories about being allowed to hire the rocket launcher and blow up a cow i wanted a fucking bovine real bad, hee hee said the Khmer rouge tough geezer we dont do that shit now its illegal , WTF,   sex tourists, pedophiles  and madmen flock to this country like conservationists to madagascar and this kunt wont let me blow up a cow, 
> 
> disapointing that .
> more on that later



I always wonder about guns in a place like that. How many people and who women and children have been killed by those things? In Cambodia, you have to wonder. I'd probably be interested in shooting them just because it would be an interesting thing to do but were I to give it a long thought beforehand I might creep myself out of doing it.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by flashbang
> 
> u hold a rifle like a newb
> 
> 
>  thats coz i am a fuckin newb



Didn't those ex-soldiers show you how to hold a rifle? Never seen anyone hold on to an AK by the clip. That's OK BDL, as long as you had fun. If you bring that AK over to my place, I can show you how it should be held. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

It looks like PP would be a good place to take a bike tour. I need to look into that in order to see some of the countryside and wind up in PP for a few days before returning to Udon.

Thanks for the great thread BLD.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

One of the more entertaining things that I found in phnom penh is talking to farangs. And by that I don’t mean people working for NGOs or missionaries (both of which seemed in abundance ), but the sort of flotsam and jetsom types who seem to have washed up on the mekong shores .They are all a bit mental and all have stories to tell. It seems like the average farang has had about 30 different jobs or careers over the years, all kinds of kunts show up :Smile: 
The off the plane muscle boys.
Tthe Perfectly preened ‘stylised’ backpackers (with perfect ratio of beads and bracelets, dreadlocks, hash burn holes in their bob Marley t-shirt)
Experimental facial hair _“Fuck you society, I’m growing a mental beard!”_dudes
People walking around without shoes or flip flips… Come on!

Drunk fat 50+ men with 20 year old Lao wives, aw fuk just described myself 

Pattaya visa runners, And the most shocking_ Kunts wearing socks and sandals , fuckin laugh a minute is downtown phnom penh 




The walkabout hotel goes 24/7 This place is Monger geezer central

----------


## beerlaodrinker

When i jumped into this tuk tuk , the driver was intent on trying to sell me a small child for $20 and even had a catalogue to show me who was available, i told him i was only here to have a few beers and check out some temples and the killing fields etc , but he gave me a look of disgust as though i was some kind of a pervert.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Checked out of the sunway and caught a tuk tuk over to the King Grand Boutique hotel, small place with very freindly staff , the room had a decent workbench and downstairs was a small swimming pool , cost about $70 a night good deal i reckon 





we hired a taxi and driver from the hotel and set of to have a look at the killing fields and the genocide museum

----------


## cambtek

Good report on our charming ville, a boat ride on the river is always good. I usually tell people to visit the torture museum last. Its so depressing.
Still raining here, a huge storm last nighf resulted in rue pasteur turning into a river. The khmers are cool, apart from the filthy rich pricks and the goverment who like to shoot protesters.
And the beer can be as cheap as 75 cents on the riverside.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we arrived at chueng ek which at first glance, looks less like a site of mass murder than it does some sort of twisted palm springs golf course  , chueng ek is located about 16 kms outside of phnom penh and as you enter ( forget how much the entrance fee was) the first thing you see is a massive tower filled with the skulls of the murdered





Behind the tower were the killing fields , multitudes of shallow graves and even a tree that was used to kill babies or little kids against , bullets were a precious commodity and the khmer rouge didnt want to waste them






for the entrance fee you are given an excellent audio guide which talks in detail about each area of significance and included a few personal accounts from people who survived the khmer rouge .
Pretty eerie shit , Sure had the wife spooked 




some evil shit went down here

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chueng ek

Make no bones about it , phnom penhs strangest tourist attraction is not for the faint hearted , quite disturbing actually







After a couple of hours of mulling over starvation and mass genocide i was feeling very much in need of downing a beer or 10 , so off back to town to find a bar

----------


## sabang

> this kunt wont let me blow up a cow


What is the world coming to :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Urban legend has it that in the good old days, for the right money, you could blow up a human.



> flotsam and jetsom types who seem to have washed up on the mekong shores .They are all a bit mental and all have stories to tell.


This applies further up the Mekhong, as well.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its not all doom and gloom in phnom penh , the airforce bar had some comely wenches and cold beer 



And so did the shanghai bar, .....im feeling much better already




5'2" of pure unadulterated,  uninhibited fun just oozing sex, with breasts unbefitting someone so small , 
The majority of the girls i saw in phnom penhs hostess bars were crazy fucking hot, healthy looking and dressed better than most suburban mall tarts in ozzie land ,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If you were wondering where chuck norris got to, then wonder no more, 

Chuck knocks up a decent dim sum on street 50.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The river front is a popular spot for locals to relax 







The scooter rules the road in phnom penh

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cambodians seem to have taken the pajama to its ultimate conclusion. They wear there pj,s all day long.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next we headed over to tuol sleng to see what those nasty konts the khmer rouge had been up to








Thousands of khmers were imprisoneed and tortured here before being carted of to the killing fields to meet there demise

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The barbed wire was to stop prisoners leaping from the balcony in desperation 


leg shackles for the prisoners


Some pretty heavy rules the poor bastards had to follow 


These guys know there fucked 


Like the nazis the khmer rouge were particular in keeping records 

What could these kids of done to thwart the revolution ? 



Pol Pots boys besides being murderous konts were also really bad brickies

----------


## beerlaodrinker

You would have to be hard as nails if you didnt feel pity for these people, 




Thats some focked up shit eh ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I usually tell people to visit the torture museum last. Its so depressing.


Yep, wish we had of visited it last,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I find phnom penh a really interesting little city, Some patience is required, Tourists are offered no respite from crazy drivers persistent tuk tuk drivers and touts but it does offer an authentic asian  experience, its poor, yes, its dirty, yes  but not nearly as much as a few years ago,  a city on the move i reckon.

after  Tuol sleng we needed to again find somewhere to drink vast quantities of cambodian  ales,  headed for the ultra modern and glitzy Naga World casino, 





Looks like you can see the unbalanced wealth of cambodia being recklessly won and lost nightly here ( lost in my case) No picture taking inside though


Feels kind of weird arriving at the front entrance to a casino in a tuk tuk greeted by a bloke in Pantaloons

----------


## beerlaodrinker

it all ends in beer

----------


## somtamslap

> it"ll all end in beers


 It started and middled-out with them, too.

Legendary behaviour, Laomeister!   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

My next trip will involve an anthropological study tour of the fine issan traditions of excessive Lao khao fermentation followed up by sampling the finished product, I may have to call upon por for guidance, if he is not otherwise occupied? Phnom Penh 'twas but a warm up.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Well put together thread there BLD.

Bit of everything.

See ya next time.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Did you blow up a cow in the end?

----------


## terry57

Good story BLD,

A rolling commentary is always good, the start the middle and the finish. 

I might just find the time to get up my Mandalay thread before I head back to Perth.

Me and you could go one for the other on our travel threads. 

A least we are adding positive input into Teakdoor EH.    :Smile:

----------


## kekalot

nice thread, i liked the pics

----------


## Dillinger

fock, that was gruesome.  

thank god smileys at the end. nearly tossed my self off the balcony. 


wheres the fakkin moobs ???

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Great thread BLD and well timed as we might get there in the next few weeks!
Your time, expertise, great pictures and useful information, is greatly appreciated by many...A few more of you lurking buggers could put in some effort, and share information and pics ....I will have to seek advice from BLD regarding how he gets out to go alone to girly bars when he has his wife in tow!!although I notice it is usually daylight ....so he obviously goes shopping for car parts like me!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its not easy, The wife isnt silly though and is well aware That having such A Brutally handsome bloke for a husband will attract a bit of competition she has seen the way those sheilas look at me with lust in there eyes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . i do have to restrain myself from the temptation :Smile: ,


....so he obviously goes shopping for car parts like me!

Motor bike parts works 



Glad you enjoyed the threads rog,  have a beer

----------


## mingmong

Enjoyed the Post Lung-Beer, 



> I reckon BLD really likes his shirt, seems to wear it in a few of his travel threads.


same great Taste in Fasion as Mingmong, I still have the Shirts I brought in PhenonPhen nearly 10 years ago, however I got rid of the 'Q' fever I picked up there

Somtamslap You still sickman!

----------


## mingmong

> Pol Pots boys besides being murderous konts were also really bad brickies


If you were thinking you might be dead tomorrow, your Trade skills would would be the last thing on your mind!

----------


## Phuketrichard

seems u covered most of Phnom Penh,  Couple of misses an can fill you in before your next trip.

Personally i far prefer Phnom Penh to Bangkok.

----------


## rossconew

Thanks BLD, great thread.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A couple more pics

This place looks to be a new hotel getting constructed on the other side of the river 


There are some decent size boats getting up and down the river, looked like a couple of quite luxurious ones e saw tied up at the wharf



Not sure where they go, siam reap perhaps





quite a big contrast in boats

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

That hotels been like that for fekin years. Rumour is its sinking.


The big boats are heading for the Nam man.... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I could see people working in there, wonder whats going on ? Is that all reclaimed land, on the other side of it i could see dredges ,Pumping sand from the river bed?

So, the tourists get on in phnom penh and get of in ho chi minh? Wouldnt be a bad little trip i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^The himawari Hotel near your gaff SMB? 


Good little micro brewery in here

At the far end of sisowath quay the Himawari Hotel has a good little micro brewery.

Try them all, not cheap though
Theres another Brewery i wanted to visit called Kingdom Breweries run by a german im told , could never find a tuk tuk who knew where it was,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

ends in beers again

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Kingdom brewery is under the jap bridge and follow the road that runs by the river about 20 mins in a tuk tuk. Bars upstairs.

Not been in the other place yet but will.

----------


## bushwacker

Great pics ... good read.  I have never been but looks interesting enough to visit.  Think that I could easily by pass the killing fields etc, as a visit to the concentration camps in Germany has stayed with me for 30 years.  Same story different location.

----------


## mingmong

I last drank Anchor in Bali in the Eighty's , called Anchor cos when You pop the Steel top it leves a Rusty mark on the glass rim! like chewing on an old Holden!

PP changed a lot in the last time I went there nearly 10 years ago, have a Friend who wont come back to Thailand just short time PP now.

I did notice the Kids around the Temples could pick up Languages and speak better then Thai's 

stay away from the People with ''Socks and Sandels'' probley from New Zealand!

----------


## ossierob

Amazing pics and story mate...

----------


## dirk diggler

Great thread mate, cheers!

For the RPG and buffalo combo you need to go to the shooting range In the Army base, it's right next to the go-karts.

----------


## brisie

Wat phnom, a good place to hang out and meet the locals 


used to drink in girly bars not far from here on a second floor. one night we couldn't play pool because the monkeys broke in the night before and stole some of the balls.
I never laughed so much when they told me and pointed to the round about and said monkey balls stay there

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We were staying in the sunway across the road from wat phnom, Those wat monkeys were even in the grounds of the hotel , i imagine if you left your hotel window open the little bastards would clean out the minibar

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Great thread, love the photos, 5 years since I was in PP, will return next year.

That hotel across the river had 2 or 3 floors when I was there, I'm sure of it! 

Loved the city and it's people before, as you said, they seem more appreciative of the money people spend there, rather than try to rip you off at every opportunity like in Thailand.

----------


## caller

Enjoying the thread - thanks. I intend visiting next year, so really helpful.

----------


## mikem

I'm there now. Supposed to be high season. I'm the only person in the [small] hotel. Had breakfast alone in a guesthouse cafe. Its cold, bring a sweater.

----------


## Mr Earl

Have  a  Panther stout for me please.

----------


## mikem

I had a friend in the Panthers. She liked a drink so I had one for her also.
I would have thought that the price of beers etc here would have seen all those drunks in the P.I. move here.

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> I have read their nightlife is better than Lao however.
> 
> 
> I would think the nightlife in Bognor is better than most places in Laos.
> 
> Phnom Penh is apparently good fun if you're young, free and single.


There are lots and lots of beautiful women in P.P.. Tall,friendly, light skinned and buxom.
Different from the ones in the west of the country and Essarn.

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

Great thread mate, Just went there myself a couple of months back and am  going again in a month or so. Really fun place, I kinda like less  developed places and Bangkok is just becoming to like any other capital  city in the world and full of pretentious arse holes. Unfortunately my  photos are few and far between and only make up a vague recollection of  what I actually did there for 72hrs... 

Hopefully this time round I won't be such an arse and actually check the  place out. Going to head up to Ankor Wat as well and fly back from Siem  Riep.

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


Yea the ones from the south east next to the Vietnamese boarder are pretty sweet looking, small, perky tits child bearing hips but with skinny waist's. Definitely lots of potential, If I was retiring now and still single I think I would take a Khmer girl over a Thai girl to end my days with. It's a bitch because by the time I get to retirement age, they will probably just be like the devious vixens that are Thai girls nowadays.

----------


## jamesbong

Great reoprt and photos BLD!

----------

